# Sizing/replacing vga fan?



## Farscape1001 (Dec 3, 2012)

Forgive if this is a dumb question but I want to be really sure. Need to replace a humming fan on my galaxy gt430 video card, measured the original fan and came up with a little over 2.5 inches or about 63.5mm. I've noticed that replacement fans only seem to come in intervals of ten so I assume I would be looking for a 60mm fan? I've tried looking around and the only caseless 60mm fan I've found so far is from a site I've never used before so I'm unsure about whether or not there is a better place out there. Evercool Bury Frame 60mm VGA Cooler Replacement Fan - BestPriceCables.com Could anyone help me out?


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, i have found this PC Computer Video Graphic Card cooler VGA K91 > GT430 on eBay!

I wouldnt usually purchase something like that from ebay but im sure they will sell something simular elsewhere. search (google) 'gt 430 VGA cooler' and check shopping results and see if there something you like.

I personally have never changed my GPU cooler so if you were looking for more information or a specific suggestion for a replacement i'm sure someone else can help you.

I hope this helps


----------



## Farscape1001 (Dec 3, 2012)

The picture with that item looks fairly generic but would seem to indicate a heatsink/fan combo. At the moment I'm just looking into a replacement fan similar to the one linked and leaving the original heatsink in place


----------



## Farscape1001 (Dec 3, 2012)

I managed to find the same 60mm fan off of Amazon, which I would trust more than buying off ebay or any random site for what its worth. Amazon.com: Evercool 60x10mm DC 12V VGA Cooler Replacement Fan: Computers & Accessories The only problem left would be whether my assumption that a 60mm fan would be what I am looking for. Also reviews for this particular brand seem to mention the screw holes not being properly sized or aligned and having to be jury rigged in place pretty much but I don't seem to have any other choices for what I'm looking for in particular.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered a OEM replacement from the manufacturer?
That would resolve any possible problems.


----------

